# fish scaler rpm



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

I have a homeade drum fish scaler. It works great for crappie. Not as good for yellow perch. Anyone have any sugestion on the right rpm . The yellow perch don't get a good tumble they just kinda roll. The drum spins about 12 rpm. I think if I spin it a littal faster they might tumble better. When I turn it faster by hand they seem to tumble better.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

http://www.patentgenius.com/patent/4945608.html
says about 30rpms


----------



## Fishman (Apr 5, 2004)

haha, wow! I just use a spoon lol


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

my scaler runs about 52 rpm. pulley and belts out of of clothes dryer.


----------



## MIKIE (Sep 14, 2004)

Mine turns 30 rpm and works great


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Mach1cj thats a nice looking scaler. How many can you do, and how long dose it take? I think I'am going to go to the hex. shape drum. Currently have a round one.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

Did you guys take a look at the link Truck posted? It looks to me like instead of holes, that one used screws protruding into the drum. Anyone tried that? Mach1, would you mind sharing a close up view of your scaler, or maybe some more details? I've been looking to build one. Anything you would change on it? It looks great! How do you keep water away from the motor?


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

Does the scaler just turn the fish or is there some sort of grid or screen in there to aid in the scaling?


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

streetguy, i can scale 30 perch in about 7-8 min. i've had 40 in it before, just takes a few minutes longer.
PromiseKeeper/ peple of the perch, i'll take a few pics and post them.


----------



## PromiseKeeper (Apr 14, 2004)

peple,
there is usually a screen of that diamond shaped expanded metal, or a drum with holes punched in so the rough side is on the inside of the drum. That patent that Truck posted looked like it had screws protruding into the drum. Maybe just get the kids in the neighborhood to kick em around with my ice cleats??? LOLOL


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

Thanks for the responses. I going to re do mine this winter. I'am going to make the drum hexgon shaped, and make it turn faster.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

i retimed my scaler this morning and it runs 42 rpm. i was going from memory, which ain't to hot anymore. lol the inside is lined with stainless steel. its still very sharp after 20 + yrs. of use.


----------



## Streetguy (Mar 23, 2007)

What did you use to make the holes in the steel.


----------



## mach1cj (Apr 11, 2004)

i used a PK nail, a pair of vise grips, hammer and a block of wood. took several nights of pounding.


----------



## bopperattacker (Sep 12, 2008)

mach1cj said:


> took several nights of pounding.


that's what she said 

i couldn't resist


----------



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

Wow, I never knew such things really worked well?!

That sure beats my wife and I spending 2- 2 1/2 hrs fileting 60 perch!!!

You've got me interested now. :B


----------

